# Caven, here's 1 to pick your brain!



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Would you or anyone know the scientific name for Ludwigia white??


Here's a picture emersed and submerged


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NYC,

Looks more like a nutrient deficiency than a species; possibly a nitrogen or calcium deficiency.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope. It's a species. Turns white submerged, just like ludwigia tornado twists under water.. 

Pics above shows it. Ludwigia white was offered for sale a few months back. I will have some for sale soon again.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a cultivar (selected variety, not variety as in a rank below species that's botanically recognized, as in the name that follows) of _Ludwigia inclinata_ var. _verticillata_ from Cuba.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with Cavan, its a cultivar. I've seen it for sale before.

Also, look at the other plants in his tank, they are all healthy. If it was a deficiency all plants would be looking shabby.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Caven!!!


----------

